# Model Y Long Range Bump



## SP's Tesla

Looks like Tesla's website has been updated to show the LR Model Y now has 326 miles of range - a modest 10 mile increase. Performance also bumped up to 303 miles.

Some are speculating this is directly tied to the new Panasonic batteries.

Any thoughts?

Sean


----------



## SP's Tesla

Update - it appears software v2020.40.7 is to thank for the new range bump! 

Sean


----------



## TLee

My Model Y was down to 294 miles of range after <5000 miles and 7 months. This SW update brought it back up to 306. So I'm still twenty down from a new car.


----------

